
“The [Silicon Valley] culture is not necessarily friendly to families” - norberts
https://cake.hr/blog/silicon-valley-companies-are-getting-older/
======
brudgers
Title: Silicon Valley Companies are Getting Older

Or: Parenting: The New Work-life Balance Challenge in Silicon Valley

